# A little journey of impatient Vaper.



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

Buying online is fun and nerve wracking. Now I only have one negative thing to say about Sir Vape atm. That is.. They not in PE. I placed my order online on Saturday or sunday. I seriously am to lazy to go check through the flood of emails from delivery companies. I called Hugo on Monday to confirm my order was received. Next thing, I'm in vape mail heaven today. All still in there boxes. (I'm savouring the new shiny looking gear. So thanks to Hugo and all who work at Sir Vape for my vapors babies. I didn't have to browse their site long to get alot of epic gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/2/16)

Awesome bro. Happy your happy

Reactions: Like 2


----------

